# 615 awhp / 434 awtq



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Aaron's Audi makin pwrr and traction.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

specs? I like the curve though very smooth.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

charlie hayes said:


> specs? I like the curve though very smooth.


just a lil somethin somethin we tryin out is all....

Issam built the bottom end;

AZG 06A 2.0L block
billet main caps
girdle
86.4mm forged crank
150mm custom rods with 21mm wrist pins
83.5mm JE pistons
1.74 rod ratio, 1893cc.

Joey (simon says/DJM) built the head;

AEB non-ported casting
CAT Billet solid lifter cams, 1003756 (the smallest solid grind, BTW)
CAT solid lifters
under-lifter lash caps
ST inconel exhaust valves, single groove
+1mm ST SS Nitrided intake valves, single groove
ST springs and retainers
CAT cam gear
full valve job, all documented/blueprinted.

Kevin has been tooning it up some, yessir he has.

the cam card calls for 106/106 and we (Joey of DJM and Collin of Techtonics Tuning) Cam Doctored them; then on the advice of Bob, Pete, and Collin we set it up to run @ 112/112.

lastly, degreed the head and block together for PERFECTION.


*DISCLAIMER: NO CHILDREN WERE IN HARMS WAY IN THE MAKING OF THESE VIDEOS OR PICTURES. THEY WERE NOT EVEN AT THE DYNO SHOP.* (sorry but i gotta. standard practice now.)



















and a pic of the last video in the dyno perspective.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't think it has enough power. You might want to get a real tuner. LOL J/K. Great numbers


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds great man!!!! Wish i could make it for the first runs!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

nubVR said:


> Sounds great man!!!! Wish i could make it for the first runs!


you can.... its gonna be at Bug-Run on saturday.... not making full passes, but still....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh crap, thought i was gonna be out of town!!!! but ill be home, was pissed cause i was gonna miss bug run too, no im stoked, pretty sure gonna go have a beer now to celebrate:beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

nubVR said:


> Oh crap, thought i was gonna be out of town!!!! but ill be home, was pissed cause i was gonna miss bug run too, no im stoked, pretty sure gonna go have a beer now to celebrate:beer:


June 5th Bug-Run

June 7th invite to private track day.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

insane.

300Awhp is more fun than 500FWhp, this will just be insane.

nice work Aaron and everyone else involved.
:beer:


----------



## zakkmutant (Feb 11, 2010)

amazing:thumbup:


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

*..*

great car. great work !! 








:beer:


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it run on saturday.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hpfreak said:


> Looking forward to seeing it run on saturday.


 ahhh Steve.... i dont plan to push it then. Monday is that private track day we ran at a few years ago..... and thats the day i am gonna push.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Good numbers Richard Cranium


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Tuning over the internet?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

DieGTi said:


> Tuning over the internet?


 yep. spent a few hours a few days prior to dyno with Kevin, running the car on (SAFE) blocks in the garage, logging. we were getting idle and base map plotted for the switch from C-16 / 1000cc over to E85 / 1680cc. we did this so we had less on-dyno time. as it was, we did this complete conservative tune in 6 pulls. and him in PA or wherever he happened to be at the time (home i think) and me on the west coast.... 

works pretty sweet, too. 

only drawback is that the tuner is not physically here to listen as well as push buttons, etc. but it works out.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I hear this car runs ok at the track. :laugh:


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

The dyno shop needs to invest in a proper dyno cooling system. LOL


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks great Aaron. I've not been able to follow the thread on MG for a while. Any time slips yet?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

did 4 passes to shake it out @ Bugrun, did 11.13 @ 120 not even going into 4th. broke trans.
friend brought 6 speed trans over sunday.
back to track monday. lets try this again.

1.71 60' 10.80 @ 134
1.53 60' 10.22 @ 139
1.46 60' abort mission (dyno driver did this, ECU wigged or something he lifted 2nd gear)
1.51 60' 10.05 @ 138

booted from track for multiple things including cage cert and 9 sec license.

fast forward to yesterday. next track PIR, historically .2 sec slower track.

1.59 60' 10.63 @ 121 not even touching 4th yet. launched and went sideways fast.
1.87 60' 10.84 @ 117 no 4th, bogged HARD off the line and had to respool 1st gear. still won the run.
1.88 60' 12.10 @ 125 no 4th spun all of 1 and 2 gears.

last run of the night, i gave it to the guy who donated the trans. this is his first ever pass in the car, BTW.
1.59 60' 10.24 @ 137 and he got us booted from this track, too.  he also got the highest 1/8th mile speed of 112 on this run.

10.05 inside and outside vids
















first run with the 10.80











and some PIR runs


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats man, you're apparently going to have to sneak in a 9 second pass.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Jeebus said:


> Congrats man, you're apparently going to have to sneak in a 9 second pass.


nope. i gotta earn it. NHRA has been forewarned about the car.

its ok, everyone has to have goals.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

did your cage not get approved.???


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

sick dudes!!


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

awesome stuff! did you retire the rabbit?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

2mAn said:


> awesome stuff! did you retire the rabbit?


rabbit is just sittin in storage.... complete with cage, coilovers, gauges, seat, Berg Cup widebody kit, ragtop, everything but motor/trans/Bogarts. tried to give it to Joey (simon-says) for free, but he didnt have a place to put it at the time i guess??

now its gonna get a Quattro drivetrain in it, as well. 1.8T with much smaller turbo for road course racing.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

snobum said:


> did your cage not get approved.???


not that it didnt get approved, i have not been able to schedule the time for him to see it.

but i also need a parachute, firesuit, scatter shield, trans blanket, window net, neck collar, physical, and do the 6 license passes now as well.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got word from the cage inspection guy. 

NO PARACHUTE UNTIL >150 MPH!!!!!! and that is not in my plans so YEE-HAW!!!!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice work guys!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Ive been watching this build, nice to see you almost cracking 9s on the first time out.

I read you had, or were getting the PAR gearset. Is that what you broke at the track?

Im at school so I cant watch the vids, but I will definetly watch them tonight at home.:thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

thx all. 

you cant have watched this build here. i have an almost 2 yr build thread elsewhere for the car....

but the 5 speed narrow first 01E broke something inside.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

yea i know its elsewhere, thats where I was watching


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

haha.... MG.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Bumping this shizz up because I want to know how today went?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow this is impressive to say the least


amazing work :thumbup:


----------



## chopped liver (May 30, 2010)

Jeebus said:


> Bumping this shizz up because I want to know how today went?


went aight i guess.... not perfect, its always fun running this car though. got everything sorted out, and shot the car a couple pix before loading it up.





























made a few passes, the low and moderate passes...

did 14.090 @ 62 and 14.074 @ 54 on the first two passes to 330', with the second pass on the brakes. *funny because that is barely going to the top of 2nd gear and the VWVortex 1.8T forum has about 85% of its members that cant do that in a full 1/4 mile!!!! LOL.*

then a 1/8th mile pass, 11.68 @ 83mph, again on the brakes hard before the line.

then the track judge told me to make a full pull.... WOOHOO!

10.9 @ 133, missed 3rd, no go. used it as my second intermediate pass.

made another full pull, 10.8 @ 132, still no good.

changed back to the MAP that was run for 10.05, and i think the ECU may not have accepted the MAP entirely. drove it to stage, and it would not start again at all.

reloaded the MAP twice, still no start. time to take it apart.

still, i only have to do two more passes >135 for my license.

and i am tired as hell. that multi layer SFI suit is a MOFO.... and in the heat then when they tell you to get ready and you sit for 15-20 minutes, its a killer. all suited up, neck collar, helmet, seat harness, fire suit, in a hot ass car..... nope not a lot of fun there.

oh yeah. and pushing a car with low tire pressure on wide slicks with a perma-locked rear end is not easy nor fun. especially when your pit is at the far end of the paddock opposite of the staging lanes and start line, which is about where it died.

had fun though anyways..... Joey busted his ass all day to support, we go over alot each round on the car.... and he was videoing as well. Ian (with wife) and Kenan and Carrie were there as well, and Shannon came out too a bit later. the only other change was the clutch line valve but thats only shifting issue there. i did miss the 2-3 shift on the first full pull.... but that was me not anything hardware.

another day. motor coming out to go thru it, check some stuff. it was slated to come out after today at any rate.... so out it will go. and if i need to, i can take the last two passes @ Waterlands....

its ok. its still the fastest and quickest Audi Coupe Quattro in the whole world so i dont care.

its in the trailer, and i am BEAT. no food all day, busy busy. now its beer-30. going to pull out tomorrow, and load the newest project i just did up and deliver it....

the balancer is loose though... IDKWTF there. that wont make it not start. the spark looks really weak. gonna check a normal 1.8T spark tomorrow if possible. but so far i cant think anything..... i just cant think. we going to pull motor after today anyhow.... so its just early.

here is some vids. the new HD does loads better. and for interior movies i widened up the view then focused it up, or tried anyhow.

pass one to 330'. car barely tops 2nd gear here. inside and outside vids.











pass two to 330'. 











pass three to 1/8th mile. hard on the brakes after running out to 1/8th mile.... still an 11 sec pass. no inside shot, forgot to start recording.






pass four, full pull. did not go >135 so it went to be the second intermediate pass. missed 2-3 shift.... only floored in 3 and 4 as well, by the logs. the other change was i removed the screen on the turbo inlet, and it picked up ~3psi of boost.  











and pass five. again, no inside video. the camera and DVR got left on, and the vid cut off for half the pass then restarted itself.






there is Jeebus personalized update. now the car is in the garage, radiator out and started going over stuff. we are going to do a compression test, leakdown, and some other stuff before pulling the motor out. but i am tired, so just takin it a bit easy. i need to gather the other vids from all the others who were shooting the car... Joey got up real close on launches, and even in the start box on the last pass, you can see him in my last vid up there. i want to see that one really bad.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Well thank you.  

Congratulations, although you didn't get your goal you should be pumped for the consistency already. :thumbup: Doing that well on none perfect passes is sign of what's to come... you'll get it for sure. Again, awesome work. 

I do have a question though, I've watched a few of the in car vids and I have to say the throw looks crazy long on that thing. Maybe it's the wider angle but looks like a shorter throw would help a bit.


----------



## chopped liver (May 30, 2010)

TB tensioner loosened up, crank advanced ~5 teeth. going thru it this week. hopefully no bent valves, it freely rotates. first thing tomorrow we scope the bores and look for contact marks. then comp check, leak-down, etc. 

but if damage has happened i have my fully ported/built head with 3652's as a standby just in case.

that is the SS set up from 034. it does not feel to bad in the car, may just be the lens action.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

aaron, when was the last time you checked the manual roller? the nut holding it came loose or the stud?

crossing fingers :thumbup:


----------



## chopped liver (May 30, 2010)

Narbie, i "think" the nut came loose. its a nylock nut. i checked the tensioner, it moves not freely but it does. then checked the nut and it was not "tight". could be from heat, relaxing the nylon in it. we are moving to an all-steel lock nut this time.

but i watched closely, and the nut moved, not the stud. we are going to put a new stud in and make sure its glued in there good.... and hope that we did not bend the valves. have a fully built, ported AWP head (592WHP on gas) with all ST stuff inside it with 52's ready to go if so.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

if you're running 133 with timing off and bent valves then 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

:laugh:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> if you're running 133 with timing off and bent valves then
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> :laugh:


Timing off 5 teeth and still going 133.......ohh damn....see it when its right



ninja


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

chopped liver said:


> Narbie, i "think" the nut came loose. its a nylock nut. i checked the tensioner, it moves not freely but it does. then checked the nut and it was not "tight". could be from heat, relaxing the nylon in it. we are moving to an all-steel lock nut this time.
> 
> but i watched closely, and the nut moved, not the stud. we are going to put a new stud in and make sure its glued in there good.... and hope that we did not bend the valves. have a fully built, ported AWP head (592WHP on gas) with all ST stuff inside it with 52's ready to go if so.


that blows man, something so simple can [email protected]!$ up a motor. was the nut and stud from INA?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

soooooo. a SOLID 5 teeth retarded the cam gear was compared to TDC on the crank gear.

compression test done. set timing back to spec, completely cold motor here.

145 - 145 - 145 - 145. good news there.

leakdown test. 

12% - 10% - 7% - 6% leakdown. again, completely cold. 

i find these findings in my favor, luck must have played a large part in this.

at any rate, i am happy not to have killed the thing.

new TB gear coming, Joey talked to Pete and they will custom make one for me to double pin it to the crank. getting a new head gasket just cuz, its cheap and good to have on hand.

YAY!!!!!

*EDIT!!!! UPDATE; timed it up, fires right up. good to go. now just waiting on parts.... *


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

so how many of your pulls do you think the timing was off? More specifically your 10.05 time...?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

no i dont think that far back. i think just this last sunday track day honestly....


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Great to hear... :thumbup::thumbup:

Just to clarify, was the issue the TB tensioner bolt backing off, and you are just pinning the crank bolt for security?

Thanks


----------



## chopped liver (May 30, 2010)

Jeebus said:


> Great to hear... :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Just to clarify, was the issue the TB tensioner bolt backing off, and you are just pinning the crank bolt for security?
> 
> Thanks





chopped liver said:


> i "think" the nut came loose. its a nylock nut. checked the nut and it was not "tight". could be from heat, relaxing the nylon in it. we are moving to an all-steel lock nut this time.
> 
> but i watched closely, and the nut moved, not the stud. we are going to put a new stud in and make sure its glued in there good.... and hope that we did not bend the valves.


that is my theory on the TB tensioner nut. nothing solid evidence-wise.

and the crank gear is already pinned. i do that on all my race motors. the key shears off, this one was pinned and it even shows signs of that shear process. it is just insurance. 

this one will be double pinned with a custom setup from Pete @ IE. it will be replicable as well, if i feel the need to replace the gear i can.

and blue Loctite on everything once again going forward with this. some things didnt have it on there, everything will now.


----------

